# Chip Pans???



## Kroll (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys on my Sears lathe the previous owner had a pan made which it is nice and very heavy duty.But its way over kill,I want something smaller, not going to run coolant,just to collect shaving and the cutting oil that drops.I see several pics here of pans that looks like the height is bout 1/2 or more and just big enought and not over kill.Where can a person find these pans or were they custom made?If you have a design with pics please share---kroll


----------



## macrnr (Apr 26, 2013)

Kroll said:


> Guys on my Sears lathe the previous owner had a pan made which it is nice and very heavy duty.But its way over kill,I want something smaller, not going to run coolant,just to collect shaving and the cutting oil that drops.I see several pics here of pans that looks like the height is bout 1/2 or more and just big enought and not over kill.Where can a person find these pans or were they custom made?If you have a design with pics please share---kroll



I went to my local Surplus store and bought an old baking pan that works great. Cost me all of three dollars.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 26, 2013)

You can get a drip pan from walmart or your local auto parts that is made for under your car in the garge that work nice. I have a pan like macrnr.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ATP-Extra-Large-Oil-Drip-Pan/16778234


----------



## Daver (Apr 26, 2013)

My 12X36 came with one... but I am planning a trip to the dollar store soon to pick up some cheap baking sheets that are smaller to sit 'in'  the current pan. I figure if I have one (maybe two) removable pan that I can pull out and dump, and it removes 80-90% of the mess... it will be much easier to keep things clean.


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 26, 2013)

+1 on the baking pans. I use two of them 'cause I couldn't find a large one that fit right. Besides, easier to empty and seldom use/fill the far right pan.....


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dollar store cookie sheet pans made out of tin foil only heavier.   They are throw away, keep on the
bed ways & if it get crunched it goes by by.get a bunch for cheap.

- - - Updated - - -

Dollar store cookie sheet pans made out of tin foil only heavier.   They are throw away, keep on the
bed ways & if it get crunched it goes by by.get a bunch for cheap.


----------



## jumps4 (Apr 26, 2013)

I use oven broiler pans, the ones i found were about $2 and never used. porcelin coated gray color and clean easy.
steve


----------



## Daver (Apr 26, 2013)

If you want a really big one for the floor to catch drips etc... Walmart automotive department has ones that are made to set under your car to catch oil leaks...  They are prob 24"X36" or something like that. (don't remember the price)  or you could cut it to size and fold up the edges yourself... a little dab of JB wld in the corners and you could have a custom pan exactly the size you want/require.


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Apr 26, 2013)

Daver said:


> If you want a really big one for the floor to catch drips etc... Walmart automotive department has ones that are made to set under your car to catch oil leaks...  They are prob 24"X36" or something like that. (don't remember the price)  or you could cut it to size and fold up the edges yourself... a little dab of JB wld in the corners and you could have a custom pan exactly the size you want/require.




I bought a stack of food trays and baking sheets from a restaurant auction house.

I also got my stainless steel tables from them and wire shelving.

Also got Stainless steel steam table trays.  Great for parts when you are taking something apart.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 26, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I went to my local Surplus store and bought an old baking pan that works great. Cost me all of three dollars.




Same here, a big old baking pan is under my lathe bed too!


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 27, 2013)

I found a local company to fab me one out of stainless steel for my 6" Atlas. When I sold the little lathe, I kept it to use on my Atlas 12-36 lathe. It fit perfectly, if not a little tight,  between the two mounting bases. The company charged me 100.00, but I felt it was worth it.. very thick and no rust to worry about.


----------



## mitsue (Apr 27, 2013)

I buy my wife new baking sheets and muffin pans and take the old one to the shop. Keeps her happy.


----------



## 283v8 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ditto on using a commercial aluminum baking pan


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 28, 2013)

283v8 said:


> Ditto on using a commercial aluminum baking pan



Ditto, first time I saw one it was all but screaming that was what it was made for to me! The only thing missing were the words "Lathe chip pan", but fortunately as I said the intended use of those trays was evident in the blink of an eye!


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 28, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Here is mine



Now I have to try it!  Let's see if it fits!




Bernie


----------

